# Caffyns Audi



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Just returned from the dealership, I had a noise coming from car that I wasn’t happy about, assumed it was a stone trapped in brake disc. I tried all the usual remedies without success.
So reluctantly I contacted the dealership, they said if I had time today bring the car in and they would look at it between jobs.
On the way to dealership the noise was still there, and when I rolled it into the service area.
Well Tony the service technician immediately said sounds like the rear near side and took it away, 30 minutes later Tony said that he thinks he has found the problem, we went for a drive, no more noise.
He found a large mass of tar with a build up of stones on the inside wall? never seen anything like it before, I’m surprised it hadn’t shifted during my remedies!
Went back to the service department to settle up, and was pleasantly surprised when they said - No charge.
a big thanks to Steve and Tony in the service team.


----------



## Beryl (4 mo ago)

Nice to hear about a good garage experience for a change! Being a high-value customer helps


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi.  to an Audi dealer that values your future custom.
Hoggy.


----------



## Beryl (4 mo ago)

I grew up in Canterbury and Caffyns was one of the main dealers there. That was fifty years ago so probably rule the whole of Kent now


----------

